# RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

As some of you may have noticed you cant just plug an Ipod into the USB plug in your CC with Nav, it wont work. So here is how to make it work:

First thing you need is the correct cable, it retails for about $45 to $60 depending on where you get it









Next you would need to reach in your glove box or armrest (depends on model):In the CC / Passat this is accessed by reaching for an orange tab and puling on it.
Pull the USB cable that comes with the unit and locate the connector at the end of the cable










grab it with your thumb and index finder squeezing it and pulling at the same time









This little tab on the top is the release tab








Now connect the cable in the same location the older one was, note that there is room for your Ipod in there too
























Now on your RNS510 select MEDIA and this screen will pop up, select IPOD








Now you can access your iPod/iPhones playlist and categories








here it is playing with full ID3 tags









If you use an iphone Your phone would like this this








*NOTE for iphone Owners*: if you want complete integration with your phone I suggest getting Volk-L as well. it is VW's fully integrated bluetooth solution. complete info can be found here: http://govolkl.com or get the bluetooth option with your late 09 or 2010 model
With Volk-L if you are jamming to the tunes in your Iphone and you get a phone call, the Iphone will stop the music and Volk-L will let you answer the call via the phone button on your steering wheel. when the call ends the music resumes without you having to reach for your phone.
_Modified by iPinch at 6:17 PM 5-12-2009_


_Modified by iPinch at 6:18 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (iPinch)*

***Added to FAQ so please keep this thread on topic***
Thanks guys!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (nater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## willRr (Mar 19, 2009)

Can this ipod adapter show chinese or japanese language on the NAV screen?


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (iPinch)*

is there a way to repair all the links to the images in the OP?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (Karrera4)*

I am gonna fix them tomorrow, sorry


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (iPinch)*

no prob! thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (Karrera4)*

also, where would you recommend purchasing this cable? TIA


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (Karrera4)*

I think the guys name on here is Bud the VW parts. People say he goes out of his way to help. Check the boards. The VW guys in general online seem to be pretty helpful.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (grandbay)*

well looks like flickr decided to pull my pictures. I will have to take new ones


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know what type of plug the "media-in" side of the ipod Adapter is?


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

I purchased one of these plugs from the local VW dealership, it was a little over $40. I thought for sure I could find one cheaper online, but with shipping it was about the same.
The interface works great, but for some reason each song has a short, <1 second skip right after the song starts. Not sure if it is b/c I have the Nav set on "mix".


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (56nomad56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56nomad56* »_I purchased one of these plugs from the local VW dealership, it was a little over $40. I thought for sure I could find one cheaper online, but with shipping it was about the same.
The interface works great, but for some reason each song has a short, <1 second skip right after the song starts. Not sure if it is b/c I have the Nav set on "mix".

yup


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (iPinch)*

fixed!!!


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (iPinch)*

awesome. I had the dealer where I ordered my CC order me this part too. I hope it is something I can do quickly before leaving the lot for the 4 hour drive home!
In the CC, will it be in the glove box? Mine is a Lux w/ Nav...so I assume it is plug and play?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Karrera4)*

yes it will be in the glove box and it is plug and play


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Now with video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhVRHek-6zU


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice video, Jay...but c'mon....Air Supply


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (STR3T)*

My GF and I share the same iTunes library


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (56nomad56)*

Mine does not seem to update the song/artist on the nav screen of MFD when I have "mix" selected....anyone having this issue?


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (Karrera4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karrera4* »_Mine does not seem to update the song/artist on the nav screen of MFD when I have "mix" selected....anyone having this issue?


Sorry, no, mine shows the correct song/artist even when it is on random play.
I do want to know if anyone knows of a good place to get an extension cable with a female dock on one end and a male dock on the other. I know there is plenty of room to leave my iphone in the glove box, but for me it is a hassle to reach over, open the glovebox, plug it in, close it, and then reverse the whole process every time I get in and out of the car. I would much rather have my phone in a cradle near the shifter with a cable handy to plug in (which is my set up in every car I have had since the iphone).
There are some online places with extension cables but they want something like $50 for them and I don't want to pay that - it is not so much the money but the principal of not wanting to get bent over for a 2-3 foot piece of wire...


_Modified by jandct at 9:35 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (jandct)*

http://www.cablejive.com/dock-extender-cable


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

so if you wanted with this, you can keep the USB cable around too, and switch em around if you want to use a USB key, huh?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (mr1180)*

yes you can.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide (iPinch)*

here is the video for the new RCD-510 + ipod

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...epage


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

i assume it also charges the ipod while in use?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (jay free)*

yes it does


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

If I have my iPhone hooked up via the cable, will it also let me answer the phone via the bluetooth??? So it will stop the music and then resume afterwards?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03.5GTI* »_If I have my iPhone hooked up via the cable, will it also let me answer the phone via the bluetooth??? So it will stop the music and then resume afterwards?


yes and yes


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_http://www.cablejive.com/dock-extender-cable

Good find - thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Looks like prices have dropped since the last time I did a search - next time I won't be so lazy!










_Modified by jandct at 2:41 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

I plugged my iPhone 3Gs up to the cable in the glove box and its gives me the message, not compatible, do you want to switch to airplane mode to use this device.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

Just picked up my new 10 CC Sport last night, and love the new radio. I still cannot get my iPhone to get hooked up to the MDI interface cable and work as a phone. I can get it to do bluetooth sitting in the drink holder..... Can I have both ipod and phone capabilities at the same time?


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

did you buy the Vok-L add on?


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (jay free)*

Didn't get the volk add on, cuz with the 10, it has the MDI interface and the bluetooth connectivity... What more would tghe volk add?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03.5GTI* »_I plugged my iPhone 3Gs up to the cable in the glove box and its gives me the message, not compatible, do you want to switch to airplane mode to use this device.

Thats normal. The MDi is nor optimized for iPhone so you may experience a little interference


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03.5GTI* »_Just picked up my new 10 CC Sport last night, and love the new radio. I still cannot get my iPhone to get hooked up to the MDI interface cable and work as a phone. I can get it to do bluetooth sitting in the drink holder..... Can I have both ipod and phone capabilities at the same time?

it should let you do both


----------



## elross66 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

Whers is the MDI interface located on 2010 CC's?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (elross66)*

The glove box


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Yeah, tried again to hook it up to the MDI cable in the glovebox and I get the msg the same time, do you want to switch to airplane mode......


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

Airplane mode is obviously good for airplanes, but its applications don't end there. If you've got a lot of issues with interference on your iPhone, for instance if you hear those annoying cellular blips and interference signals when you're just trying to listen to your songs in your car, turning on Airplane Mode can solve your problem. So since the the MDI is not optimized for the Iphone, it will ask you if you want to turn that feature on to prevent interference. Simply select no and go on about your day










_Modified by iPinch at 9:51 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## elross66 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Can someone take a picture of the MDi connection in the glove box of a 2010? I am having a problem finding it in mine.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (elross66)*

Open your glovebox and there will be a little leather tab at the top that has a music note on it.... you pull that and a shelf pulls down. Will try to get a pic for ya


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (elross66)*

I am not 100% sure but I think MDI is not standard


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Correct, MDI is an option......


----------



## elross66 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

Thanks for the clarification on the MDI as an option.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (elross66)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-Volkswa...l1116
is this a good deal?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (mr1180)*

Thats about average


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

i went ahead and ordered it, just easier


----------



## fiddledink (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been trying to get my iPhone to work in my 2009 VW Passat CC VR6 4Motion for a while. After several incorrect cables, I came across Jay's post. I ordered the correct cable and plugged it in. And it worked. Sort of.
Unfortunately, when using the iPhone, I only get sound out of the driver's side speakers. They sound crackly and obviously not great due to the lack of surround. Has anybody else experienced this?
Between the iPhone (that the salesman said I could just plug in) and the lack of bluetooth (in spite of having a Phone and Microphone button - - and, of course, being a fully loaded car in 2009), I'm really getting sorry I bought the CC.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (fiddledink)*

Those "issues" were fixed in 2010

check the connection of the cable at the MDI box. pull it out and plug it back in.


----------



## fiddledink (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Thanks for your response. Unplugging and plugging in again didn't work. Do you have any other suggestions?
One thing to note: when I plugged in the iphone to the media I got a message that said "this device is not intended to work with the iphone."


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (fiddledink)*

Maybe your RNS head unit needs a firmware upgrade? I know there's one out there and I'm going to try to get mine done next weekend when I take in my car for service.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

How do you get your phone contacts uploaded?


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

I just got my cable. When I plug in the ipod, all the display looks fine. Shows Ipod name, i can see playlists etc.. The problem is when i play anything off of the ipod, it sounds all distorted. It doesn't matter what song i play, if i turn the volume up - it sounds like crap. 
My MDI USB adabpter cable works like a charm when i use it with a thumb drive.. 
Anybody know what the fix is for this? TIA


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*

Try another cable; if the USB connection do not have any distortion issues then it is not an MDI issue, it is an iPod _cable_ issue.

My first iPod cable was damaged by wear and tear by the constant plug and unplug and incorrect bending in the glovebox. If you constantly bend the cable in an "unatural" way it will eventually crack the pin contacts in the iPod end, causing intermittent issues (audio and connectivity).

I've been using the MDI for almost two years in three different VW (first generation MDI in a GTI and B6, second generation MDI in a CC) with the iPod and the iPhone without any of the issues mentioned in this thread. In the particular iPhone case, just disregard the "Airplane" and warnings prompts in the screen and the iPhone will work flawlessly in both iPod and Bluetooth modes.









_Quote, originally posted by *gtinmiami* »_I just got my cable. When I plug in the ipod, all the display looks fine. Shows Ipod name, i can see playlists etc.. The problem is when i play anything off of the ipod, it sounds all distorted. It doesn't matter what song i play, if i turn the volume up - it sounds like crap. 
My MDI USB adabpter cable works like a charm when i use it with a thumb drive.. 
Anybody know what the fix is for this? TIA


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

Being that i'll have access to another Ipod before another cable, i'll try another ipod to see if i have the same issue. I suspect this won't help but i have to try. 
Getting another one of these cables might turn into a PITA. this sux... i got this cable NEW.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtinmiami* »_Being that i'll have access to another Ipod before another cable, i'll try another ipod to see if i have the same issue. I suspect this won't help but i have to try. 
Getting another one of these cables might turn into a PITA. this sux... i got this cable NEW. 

It will help in eliminating the iPod as a possible cause, as damaged pins could be in the iPod side and not in the cable side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

so I tried another ipod i am getting the same if not then maybe a little less distortion. It's still very obvious. I tried another cable and i'm still hearing the distortion. 
I am going to try syncing my ipod with tracks higher then 160kbs and see if that helps.
This is really weird. any other thoughts?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtinmiami* »_so I tried another ipod i am getting the same if not then maybe a little less distortion. It's still very obvious. I tried another cable and i'm still hearing the distortion. 
I am going to try syncing my ipod with tracks higher then 160kbs and see if that helps.
This is really weird. any other thoughts?


Go to SETUP > Media > AUX Input Level and go thru the options to see if that improves the sound. 
For the iPod or any MP3, 256kps is better and 320kps is best...


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

Sweeet!! Going thru SETUP > Media > AUX Input options resolved this. It was set to HIGH. I changed to low and voila!! Thanx for you help AGAIN M3Tech!!


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtinmiami* »_Sweeet!! Going thru SETUP > Media > AUX Input options resolved this. It was set to HIGH. I changed to low and voila!! Thanx for you help AGAIN M3Tech!! 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtinmiami* »_Sweeet!! Going thru SETUP > Media > AUX Input options resolved this. It was set to HIGH. I changed to low and voila!! Thanx for you help AGAIN M3Tech!! 


Funny, I thought that changing the AUX setup volume options only affected the AUX Ipod input located in the center console (where the sound would be coming from the analog headphone output of the iPod) and would not affect the MDI interface (where the sound is coming from the line out output of the iPod) within the glovebox. I'll have to check this when I get in the car tonite after work.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Costy)*

The MDI takes over the AUX input of the OEM HU, that's the reason one of its cables is the 3.5mm jack.
The AUX input in the console is no longer active once the MDI is installed. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_
Funny, I thought that changing the AUX setup volume options only affected the AUX Ipod input located in the center console (where the sound would be coming from the analog headphone output of the iPod) and would not affect the MDI interface (where the sound is coming from the line out output of the iPod) within the glovebox. I'll have to check this when I get in the car tonite after work.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_The AUX input in the console should work until you connect something to the MDI. Then MDI gets priority.

I should have stated, *when the MDI is retrofitted*.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

You're correct sir! Checked it out on the ride home from work and the Aux setup certainly does affect the iPod sound coming from either the MDI and the Aux source. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagiitaur (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I am also interested to know if I can just get the cable without the box. I am getting a Scirocco with the RCD510. By the way, where is the MDI point in the Scirocco?


----------



## sagiitaur (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I am also interested to know if I can just get the cable without the box. I am getting a Scirocco with the RCD510. By the way, where is the MDI point in the Scirocco?


----------



## sagiitaur (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I am also interested to know if I can just get the cable without the box. I am getting a Scirocco with the RCD510. By the way, where is the MDI point in the Scirocco?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't know about you guys but when i have my iPhone 3GS 32gb plugged in to the mdi interface, the radio is very very slow to scroll through the content on the iPhone. For instance if i go to artists it starts at the "a" artists ofcoure, but when i try to scroll through the list, the list updates very very slow. This is so slow that today i bought an aux input cable because i got so tired of taking 5 minutes to finally get to a particular artist and song. Obviously i would rather us the mdi. Does anyone else experience this very slow behavior and or does anyone know how to speed it up?

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, I made the mistake of not reading this ENTIRE thread, jumped the gun and bought the extender to use with my 3gs iphone and whadda ya know...I can't manage music from the iphone when plugged into the media kit cause I get that bloody accessory connected screen...CRAP!


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

OK, just tried my older nano and it says media in on the display and cannot be used either. Can anyone tell me which ipods allow you to control the music from the ipod while plugged into the media kit?

Thanks!


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Before I even attempt to buy cables and whatnot I need a question answered first. Will I be able to view music videos on my RNS 510 NAV from my IPod Touch if connected?

Thanks


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a Gen one nano (4 gig) hooked to the MDI in my car and it works fine through the interface.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> I have a Gen one nano (4 gig) hooked to the MDI in my car and it works fine through the interface.


For clarity sake.... you can *view videos* on your RNS 510 that come from your nano? Also, out of curiosity what format should the videos be? Standard Itunes video that are downloaded??

Thanks


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Gen 1 Nanos are not video capable. It works perfectly fine with music and the interface works flawlessly.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm looking to find someone who has watched videos from their Ipod/Iphone through their RNS 510. I know the music works fine, I've been using it but only via the Aux in. Before I spend $$ on a MDI I just want to make sure it will support such ability.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> I'm looking to find someone who has watched videos from their Ipod/Iphone through their RNS 510. I know the music works fine, I've been using it but only via the Aux in. Before I spend $$ on a MDI I just want to make sure it will support such ability.


anyone?


----------



## nwspmp (Apr 3, 2010)

Highly doubtful that it would work. 

Separately, I have an iPhone 4 with the MDI + iPod interface in my 2010, and when you plug it in, if you just ignore the "Airplane Mode" message and leave it on the screen, both the MDI for the audio and the bluetooth for the phone work perfectly. Now, if you tell it OK on that, the phone mode stops, and if you tell it no, then the audio mode doesn't work.

But, leaving that message up, everything works perfectly.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ohh well.... I like to play music dvd's and can still listen while the car is moving. When at lights, the video pops back up. I was hoping I could buy music videos from Itunes and just download them onto the HD. Of course the next option would be to use my Ipod. I figured that since the car comes with Aux input, that the MDI would offer more options (i.e. video). So, basically, Aux and MDI perform the same function?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

*My radio nightmare!*

-first I went to Ganley VW in north Olmsted Ohio complaining of the slow and skipping iPod issues
-they said there was no update and ordered a new radio. I told them this would not solve any of my issues but they insisted
-I showed them that none of the issues were resolved the moment the new radio was in
-2 days later my radio went white screen on me! Apparently there is a bulletin for that issue and it is caused by heat
-they told me I needed to bring the car in while the radio was white, I told them i had video of the problem but they insisted they must see it to order yet another radio
-on top of this, the got greasy fingerprints literally all over my interior. I complained on the survey I received via email and they replied offering to detail the car. 
-I drove there a couple of days later with the white screen and showed them. Radio 3 ordered 
-radio 3 installed and car detailed, half assed job but was happy they did it anyway. 
-radio 3 does not have auxiliary option at all!
-went to Ganley of Bedford Ohio to get a new tire (huge lump on the sidewall, had no idea these cont seal tires are self healing for punctures and cost $200!!!)
-asked them to perform the new SD card radio update that is supposed to fix the speed sensitive setting memory issue as well as a few other issues
-flash failed half way through and radio3 is now useless!
-had to remove radio3 to get the serial number to order radio 4
-after i specifically asked the tech directly with the service guy listening to please wash his hands because I really didn't want greasy fingerprints all over my car, i left the dealer with a trim ring half installed and greasy finger prints all over the dash (ridiculous)
-it's been since thursday and the radio is still not here. 

Let me just say there is actually a lot more BS that went along with all of this, like one service guy told me the iPod kit is supposed to work that way, and another guy at bedford telling me I should go back to the dealer that replaced the radio for the flash and to check the aux jack

Let's just say i am totally frosted and listening to music through headphones in my 2010 brand new freaking car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Radio,NAV,Ipod/Iphone*

if you want your car have following functions,you can try to contact me

GPS NAV,Bluetooth,IPOD/IPONE,RDS,TMC,Parking sensor,dvd,good entertainment function

if you are interested in it,you can send email([email protected]) to me,or contact me by MSN,Skype,thanks


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

WazzuPassat said:


> How do you get your phone contacts uploaded?


our unit have the function of upload by bluetooth from your phone,
if you are interested in it,you can contact me,my email is [email protected]
you also can contact me by MSN([email protected]) and Skype(michael2011660)


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Ans-510*

we are chinese manufacturer of car dvd,we have a new products ANS-510.
If you have any interests,please contact me,I will share you the interface pics of ANS-510.
E-mail:[email protected]
MSN:[email protected]
Skype:michael2011660


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

*pics*

http://www.audiosources.net


----------



## Andiamo (May 9, 2010)

I bought several units for me and my friends and have black screen problem backlligth CI broken, very bad, support no.


----------

